
Show HN: Xaval – Web-based playground for OpenCV and computer vision - habbes
https://xaval.io
======
thisissidhant
Just checked out Xaval and i really like it. When i started with OpenCV it
took me a lot of time to install it and get started. The tool is good for
beginners to just jump straight in and focus on learning the fundamentals.

Is the name inspired from "Naval" ravikant ? :P

~~~
habbes
Thanks for checking it out and for your comment. Trying to get feedback on how
to improve it and which direction it should take.

No, the name is not inspired Naval Ravikant. I didn't know who that was until
now. It's derived from my parents' names.

